# Aeropress on tour



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Been getting some funny looks and comments today at work lol.post your pics of your aeropress in strange places


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ignore them - they're Phillistines


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've posted this before - I also take my aeropress on tour - emergency coffee when cycling....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ignore them - they're Phillistines


I called an American colleague a philistine once. He gave me a knowing look and said. "No! It's called Israel now!"


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

My problem with the AeroPress is that it looks like one of these (or so people at work tell me when I use it):


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL - The Aeropress truly is the invention that keeps on giving!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Lewis. said:


> My problem with the AeroPress is that it looks like one of these (or so people at work tell me when I use it):


You mean I've been using mine wrong???


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Haha, possibly!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm an Austin Powers moment methinks


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Lewis. said:


> My problem with the AeroPress is that it looks like one of these (or so people at work tell me when I use it):


Ask them how they know...


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Speaking of Penis pumps, has anyone been able to get crema using their Aeropress I certainly haven't. I grind my own beans and wouldn't say I'm an expert but certainly not a novice.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, it's pretty much an exercise in futility. You can get great tasting crema-less coffee, I'd focus on that.


----------

